# Need some advices - growroom



## piro22 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi.

I need some advices on my new grow room. (many years since I grow last time)
Appriciate if enyone could tell me how many plants, sizes of pots, expected yeilds, and grow room size on following products. (soil growing)


- 6 x 600 digital HPS lamps

- Very big fan with carbon filter

- Mylar

- Bio Bizz nutrients (grow, bloom, and top max)

- computer regulated Co2 equipment

- computer regulated fan controller ( inntake and outtake)


I have 60 ordinary Northern light seeds, and 60 feminised white widow seeds (dutch passion)

Sorry, but me engelish are not good, I hope you understand it.




Piro22


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 18, 2006)

piro22 said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> I need some advices on my new grow room. (many years since I grow last time)
> Appriciate if enyone could tell me how many plants, sizes of pots, expected yeilds, and grow room size on following products. (soil growing)
> ...


*Whats up Piro22 and welcome to MP. What you have for plans sounds great. How big is your grow room gonna be? Don't worry about your english man it's all good and readable. :aok: *


----------



## piro22 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for Your replay.

I have several rooms and sizes.

Room 1:   8 x 8   feet.  ( 8 feet high)
Room 2: 12 x 12  feet   ( 8 feet high)
Room 3: 14 x 14  feet   (8 feet high)


Piro


----------

